# HMAT Borda A30 Crew members



## Kathryn (May 21, 2014)

Hello,

I recently purchased a WWI photo album belonging to Lieutenant Eric Neil Dewar of the Australian Field Artillery. It do***ents the journey of the ship HMAT Borda A30 which he boarded at Port Melbourne on October 20th, 1916.

He has named many of those photographed and I have identified the Australians - both soldiers and nurses. However, I am stuck on the ship's officers. In the photo below are pictured Lieutenant Edwin George Butcher and Matron Sarah Leatham (Lily) Duff. I would love to know who 3rd Officer Young and 4th Officer Cowdry are as well as the Captain.

I suspect they may be British sailors who were seconded to the ship during wartime. I have two other albums relating to Australian troopships where the Chief Officer and Second Mate were both ex British Merchant Navy.

I was wondering if anyone knew how to find the list of crew aboard ships of this time or whether there is any other way of identifying the men concerned.

Many thanks,
Kathryn.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Sorry for the late reply.
BORDA offical number 135340
It would appear at first sight that her crew agreements for 1916 have been lost or destroyed. However. if they are anywhere they will be with her 1917 C/A's
Crew Agreement are catalogued by the date of a return to a UK port.
It could well be that BORDA discharged her troops in France or wherever so never returned to a UK port in 1916. 
Although transporting Australian troops (She was leased nominally by the Australian Government) she was still British owned and I suspect the majority of her crew would have been British.
There are copies of her 1917 C/A's in the British National Archive but yor best bet would be The Maritime History Archive at the Memorial University of Newfoundland

https://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=135340

Please let us know how you get on.

regards
Roger


----------



## Kathryn (May 21, 2014)

Thank you so much for your response Roger. It has definitely allowed me to move in the right direction with not only this photo but several others relating to Officers aboard different WWI troop ships - Beltana and Berrima.

I ended up finding the crew lists at the NA UK.

Here are the listings relating to Young and Cowdry:

C F Young; rank/rating, 3rd Mate; age, 23; place of birth, Dover; previous ship, same of Same.
F G F Cowdry; rank/rating, 4th Mate; age, 20; place of birth, Felixstowe; previous ship, same of Same.

This is the listing for the Master (who isn't named in my photo):

G A Millington; rank/rating, Master; age, 37; place of birth, Essex; previous ship, Borda of Greenock

Now I just have to see if those names and initials lead me anywhere.

I have discovered that the listings are not 100% accurate in that initials are sometimes wrong. For example, I have an album belonging to John Henry Monro who was the Chief Officer on the Berrima and he is listed as JS Monro. I suppose it is a transcription error - handwriting is often hard to decipher.

However, I'm very excited to have more information to pursue so very much appreciate you posting.

One more question if you don't mind. Three of the Officers that served alongside John Henry Monro are listed on the Berrima crew list as 'Apprentice' and also that they were indentured in London in either 1913 or 1914. Their position/rank on the ship isn't listed. What does this mean?

Thanks again,
Kathryn.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Kathryn,

Cecil Frank Young b. 4.5.1892 Dover. Dis. A number 703934. His Cert of Competency number is 042955. He will have a record showing his journey from apprentice to at least 2nd Mate on the pay site Ancestry which I do not have access to. He is known to have served on the ships listed below.This list is not complete.
115696 – SARDINIA – 10.1918
115696 – SARDINIA – 2.1920
115774 – PALERMO – 9.1920
142496 – NARKUNDA – 9.1921

Attached below a photo from his CR 10 card.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Kathryn (May 21, 2014)

That's brilliant! Thanks Hugh. Excuse my ignorance but what is a CR 10 card?


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Francis George Fuller Cowdry b. 16.4.1894 Felixstowe. Dis. A number 775205, Certificate of Competency number 043063. He will have a record showing his journey from apprentice to at least 1st Mate on the pay site Ancestry which I do not have access to. He is known to have served on the ships listed below. This list is not complete.
121265 - BEN VRACKIE – 15.4.1914
135340 – BORDA – 10.1918
135533 – KHIVA – 8.1919
135533 – KHIVA – 12.1919
144399 – ZEPPELIN – 11.1920
149800 – FLYING CLOUD – 12.4.1928
145993 – FLYING CLOUD – 12.6.1928

Attached below a photo from his CR 10 card

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Kathryn,
It is part of a merchant seaman's record from the Fourth Register of Seamen 1913 - 1941. The series comprises of cards CR 1, CR2, CR 10 held in series BT 348, BT 349, BT 350 and also BT 364. The original cards are held at Southampton City Archives with copies at TNA Kew and paysite Find My Past.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Kathryn (May 21, 2014)

Thanks so much Hugh. Your help has been invaluable. Have I just been lucky that the two officers had their photos available or does each record have an attached photograph?

I'd love to see the serious mug shot of my Chief Officer of HMAT Berrima - John Henry Monro. The many photos I have of him are quite candid - he's a ladies' man who enjoys photo bombing - clearly has a good sense of humour.

Would it be possible for you to check for me?

Thanks in advance,
Kathryn.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

The CR 10 cards usually do but I have seen some without. If you wish to send me your email by private message I will send on the cards to you if you wish.

George Austin Millington b. 17.10.1877 Walthamstow, London. His Master’s Certificate of Competency number is 033244 and there are three files in the Masters and Mates records on the paysite Ancestry which will list all his early ships. He is known to have served on the ships listed below. This list is not complete.

BORDA – 10.1918
135322 – BENALLA – 10.1919

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Kathryn (May 21, 2014)

Will do. Many thanks.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

John Henry Monro b. 8 May 1882 in Newtown N. Wales. His Dis.A number is 882427 and his Master’s certificate of Competency number is 002706. I cannot find a record under that number though. He is known to have served in the following ships – the list is not a complete record.

131853 – BELTANA - 11.1918 
135332 – BERRIMA – 12.1918
135332 – BERRIMA – 9.1919
135340 – BORDA – 7.1921
145603 – BENDIGO – 18.6.1924

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Kathryn (May 21, 2014)

Ha! - even in a mug shot he can't help but smile - love it.


----------



## Margaret Engler (Jun 17, 2021)

[QUOTE="Kathryn, post: 3056341, member: 94066"George Austin Millington was my grandfather , i have his Master Mariner Certificates. He captained the Borda and Ballaret


----------



## Margaret Engler (Jun 17, 2021)

Hugh MacLean said:


> The CR 10 cards usually do but I have seen some without. If you wish to send me your email by private message I will send on the cards to you if you wish.
> 
> George Austin Millington b. 17.10.1877 Walthamstow, London. His Master’s Certificate of Competency number is 033244 and there are three files in the Masters and Mates records on the paysite Ancestry which will list all his early ships. He is known to have served on the ships listed below. This list is not complete.
> 
> ...


----------



## Margaret Engler (Jun 17, 2021)

George Austin Millington was my grandfather


----------



## vmr (May 25, 2008)

Hi Kathryn, Re The Above, I Looked At Google, Typed In AUSTRALIAN MERCHANT SHIP BORDA Came Back With Some Photos Of Borda With Troops On Board Cheers VMR.


----------



## Kathryn (May 21, 2014)

Thanks very much, VMR. I will check that out.


----------



## glennpat (3 mo ago)

Hi Kathryn, I'm collating information for George Millington to put a plaque on his grave at Wiluna, Western Australia - cheers Glennis - [email protected]


----------

